# HLS&R SALT WATER RODEO



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

This years fishing tourn. will be on july 25th anyone wanting info pm me and I will get you the forms faxed to you.
Racer


----------



## CenturyKib (May 18, 2009)

*tourney*

Where is the tournament based out of?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*salt water rodeo*

you can fish anywhere you would like but the weigh in is going to be in Kemah.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, I'm interested. Can you send some information to me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you send me some info. [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*RODEO*

I sent both of you guys an email let me know if you got the forms..
Thanks Racer


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected] thanks


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*SALT WATER RODEO*

PM SENT


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*rodeo*

still need more fishermen.. you can use this one as a tax deduction!


----------



## ptcarson81 (Jun 26, 2009)

*I'm in*

Please email me the info to [email protected]


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Info requested [email protected]


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Post your info on the thread so we all can see it. Plenty of committeemen on the site that would like to fish.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*TTT*

If I missed anyone with the info or forms please send me your email or a fax# and I will get you the info..
Thanks Gordon 713 562 5599


----------

